# Wheels, Brite Gel VS Very Cherry (review)



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Went over to Autobrite today, and the guys kindly asked me to do a review of there new Brite Gel, So i wasn't gonna pass this oppertunity up. Also an oppertunity to write my first review :thumb:

Right to keep the test as fair as possible i'm going to do one side of the car with Brite gel and the other with the verry cherry, on the front i'm going to aggitate using brushes, and on the rear, i'm just going to soak on then jet wash off.

Firstly heres my test car:










*Front - Brite Gel:*










Dirty Wheels:




























Application:









I found that the brite gel went on very thickly, and almost clung to the face of the wheel, and that it took quite alot of squirts to cover the area of the wheel, and was pretty time consuming, i think if any improvements could be made it would be so the trigger covers a larger area when spraying onto the wheel.

Applied and aggitation pics:














































After Aggitation:



















As you can see more or less all of the Gel is still on the wheel and not on the driveway, i think this is where Brite Gel excels as a wheel cleaner, as your not wasting any.

after rinsing:




























As you can see in the photo's it left a very good finish on the wheel and hasn't damaged the painted lips in anyway.

*Front - Very Cherry:*

Dirty Wheels:




























Applied:










With the Very Cherry i diluted it to 5:1 (it was already in the bottle and i had been previously using it) Applying the very cherry was alot easier then the Gel, and was alot quicker as well, but also with the aggitating, you had to work quick otherwise i found it would just run round to the bottom of the wheel and onto the driveway, which is this kind of wheel cleaners major flaw.

Aggitating:



















After aggitation:










You can see here that alot of the product isn't on the wheel.

Rinsed:










Unfortunatly i only took one picture of the wheel after it was rinsed which i'm annoyed about, But still the very cherry still left a good finish, but i don't think it was quite as good as the Gel, despite it being quicker to apply.

*Rear - Brite Gel:*

Here i'm testing the Cleaners without using any aggitation, now i know the wheels could do with been a bit more dirtier but there was still a fair bit of dirt on them.

Dirty:




























Spray'd with brite gel:




























This was left for a couple of minutes to work itself in and then simply rinsed with Jetwash:



















As you can see from the pics it left the wheels nice and clean with no effort used, only problem i found was that it was a bit of a nightmare to rinse off all the Gel especially from the wheel barrels.

*Rear - Very Cherry*

Dirty:




























Sprayed on:



















I left this for the same ammount of time, but i found that it was starting to run down the wheel fairly quickly:










Rinsed pics:




























*Summary*

Overall, these are two great products which both serve there purpose, and ultimatly give you a near enough similar finish at the end of it. 
I feel that it wouldn't be right to choose which is the better one, more of a case of choosing which one is better suited to the needs of the person using it.

Choose the Brite Gel if your wheels are covered in brake dust and you plan on leaving it to soak in for a while, i feel that the gel is perfect for this.

Choose Very Cherry if your wheels are in pretty good shape already (such as the test vehicle) and just need a quick and easy clean.

Thanks for reading

Biggy.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi there,

Good review, thanks for writing up.

I too have both, my 'go to' cleaner is Brite Gel, just prefer it but both are more than up to the job.

Your comment on improving the spray on the Brite Gel. If I'm not mistaken you have the small 'sample' size bottle there. I bought a 5litre container of Brite Gel and use the standard 947ml bottles Mark sells, along with the black chemical resistance spray. I think you might find this does the spraying job as you'd expect, think you got the limited performance from the sample size bottle and spray.....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

might give the brite gel myself, have you used it on really dirty wheels yet Clive (notice your wheels never get too dirty tbh, testament to your OCD I'd say ). need to get the wheels off my dads car again for some tlc - their design means removal is the only way to do them thoroughly


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Clive that's a very valid point, I based my review on what I had, but to be fair the trigger coverage was the only thing I could fault. 

No I haven't had chance to use it on some properly filthy wheels yet, hopefully should have chance to soon.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Biggy said:


> Clive that's a very valid point, I based my review on what I had, but to be fair the trigger coverage was the only thing I could fault.
> 
> *No I haven't had chance to use it on some properly filthy wheels yet, hopefully should have chance to soon*.


thanks, question was aimed at Clive though


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> might give the brite gel myself, have you used it on really dirty wheels yet Clive (notice your wheels never get too dirty tbh, testament to your OCD I'd say ). need to get the wheels off my dads car again for some tlc - their design means removal is the only way to do them thoroughly


Hi Kev,

Erm, not sure if I've used it on really dirty wheels yet. Sometimes the other half takes the Sportage off road, but I've usually got the wheels clean pretty quick afterwards, and, like you say my Leon's wheels rarely get really dirty! That said I'm pretty confident it would do equally well on really dirty wheels, I might just give it a longer dwell time. I tend to spray it on first, then leave it to dwell whilst getting out powerwasher and setting up.....one quick rinse and wheels are spotless....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Clive, will order some as i want to give the cherry glaze a try on my car - looks ideal for the enhancement im going for as i don't think i'll get the chance any time soon for a proper correction on it


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Biggy said:


> Clive that's a very valid point, I based my review on what I had, but to be fair the trigger coverage was the only thing I could fault.
> 
> No I haven't had chance to use it on some properly filthy wheels yet, hopefully should have chance to soon.


OK, thanks Biggy. Recommend you grab a large bottle and chem resistant sprayer and you'll like the spray too (or perhaps better still, as you only got the small bottle, might be as well grabbing the Group buy on it I think Mark has running, then you'll get a sprayer too!)...

*Edit: Sorry meant you'll like the spray that comes with the 947ml bottle, as opposed to the one on the sample bottle! I know you like the actual spray itself!*

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

i never said i didn't like the spray lol, i love it, i think it's an superb product, i think once i have used my very cherry up, it will be my next purchase. 

I used it on some relativley dirty wheels tonight that a friend brought round, so i'll get the pics up when i can


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Biggy said:


> i never said i didn't like the spray lol, i love it, i think it's an superb product, i think once i have used my very cherry up, it will be my next purchase.
> 
> I used it on some relativley dirty wheels tonight that a friend brought round, so i'll get the pics up when i can


Apologies, I meant the spray head not the actual spray content! 
Regards,
Clive.


----------

